# Heaven and Hell in Jesus' Teaching



## FenderPriest (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if you guys either just know the answer, or could direct me to it, to the question of how much Jesus taught about Heaven an Hell. I've commonly heard the saying, "Jesus taught more on Hell than on Heaven", and I was actually interested in knowing the passage lists to compare on this issue. Thanks for your time!

~Jacob


----------

